
Show HN: Monitor websites for change and get scraped data in a webhook - omneity
https://www.monitoro.xyz
======
abarrettwilsdon
Love the idea. Totally understand the business use case. Not in love with the
pricing.

Feels like paying $49/mo is too high for a marketer to try out, but too low
for the fact you can run an effective DDoS of some sites with it

I'd suggest changing the buckets - up to 10 monitored pages on free, a Silver
Tier of maybe $29/mo of up to 100 pages + frequency of as low as hourly, a
Gold Tier of maybe $99/mo of up to 1000 pages w/ minute frequency, Zapier
integration, better support, etc, and then a call-for-quote tier like you
already have

~~~
jjeaff
It looks like at most, you can update every 30 minutes. So you aren't going to
be doing any DDoS'ing with this.

~~~
omneity
This is incorrect. You can update up to every minute.

~~~
AznHisoka
A request every minute is a DDOS attack?

~~~
omneity
I am correcting the parent to my comment, which claimed the frequency is at
most every 30 min.

As the creator of the service (which is not proposed as a DDoS service), I can
confirm the fastest frequency is every minute.

For on premise deployments, Monitoro supports updating every second.

Using the service to explicitly harm a website is forbidden and the culprits
will be banned, free and paid accounts alike.

------
omneity
Hello HN, Monitoro is a service I built to watch websites for changes, scrape
data, and whenever the data changes send it to a webhook of your choice.

It started as a scratch-your-own-itch kind of situation where I wanted to
monitor the prices for some stuff to buy, until I decided to make a product
out of it to help others solve similar issues.

I am available to answer any questions you might have.

------
jjeaff
I am trying it out. But I get a 403 error when trying to create my first new
monitor. It's a silent error in the background. Had to open the network
inspector to see it because it just sits there.

~~~
jjeaff
Actually, it was that I had not yet confirmed my email address. Might want to
capture those errors and give users an error message.

------
kseo3l
I think monitoro is a good name, especially if you know Spanish. Any way to
integrate with proxycrawl before hitting the webhook endpoint?

------
dplgk
Writing a scraper is easy. So I assume the special sauce in these tools is
caching, not getting banned or rated limited. Mostly could be done with Tor
but still doesn't work with some sites like Craigslist. Is that right?

~~~
omneity
It depends on your usage. If you're parsimoniously checking for data, the
website will not be hostile.

If your usage requires higher frequency against a given website, you'll indeed
need a proxy (which we'll be rolling relatively soon, when there is demand for
it).

------
hbcondo714
When I click on the "Start Monitoring for FREE" button on the homepage, I get
redirected to the /login web page. Shouldn't it link to the register page so I
can create a FREE account?

~~~
omneity
That's a great point. It's an unfortunate artefact that will be fixed very
soon.

Thank you for pointing it out!

------
artur_makly
Interesting.. this my be a good addition to our new UX platform
[https://VisualSitemaps.com](https://VisualSitemaps.com)

thanks for making this.

~~~
omneity
Hey Artur, thank you as well for your interest in Monitoro! I actually see a
great synergy potential in fact.

What would be the best way to get in touch with you? My email is omar -at-
monitoro.xyz

------
darrenwestall
This is ideal for a new feature I’d like to add to our service. My concern is
that you won’t stick around - does the on premise version continue work if you
were to close?

~~~
omneity
Glad to hear that!

We can agree on a license to ensure exactly what you asked.

Please write me to omar -at- monitoro.xyz to discuss this further.

------
bobbonew
What will the pricing be after beta? I ask because I’d love to use your
service and need to know if it’ll be affordable after beta.

Or will my price stay locked in?

Thanks!

------
Ladyady
I don't think your confirmation emails are sending...?

Nothing for me yet (I gave it 8 hours just in case) and nothing in my junk
box.

~~~
_def
Was marked as spam for me, but delivered fast

~~~
omneity
That really sucks. I'm sorry about the inconvenience!

Thank you for your patience.

